# 4/12 This was a FIRST !!!



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Fishing yesterday between cranberry and vermilion and this came to the back of the boat.  First time it's ever happen to me. Maybe Rapala will give me a couple free deep husky jerks for this fish story. Everything seemed routine when the board went back?? Would love to hear similar stories or theories on who hit first or was it simultaneous?? It created a lot of fun chatter on the boat yesterday. PS. The smaller one is still out there...Be careful.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

As aggressive as the fish were in that area it doesnt surprise me. We had 25 fish in 2 hours with 8 rods 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught two on a trolled crawler harness once . I assumed I had one on one hook and the other hook was hanging free with a piece of crawler . The 2nd fish tried to steal and easy meal .
Also , Tues evening we fished out of vermillion . 
One of my boat mates was reeling in a fish and as I was waiting fur it to get a couple feet closer to net it there was a smaller 16sh walleye swimming just underneath it . It darted away before I netted the other fish . 

I have seen that happen often spring jigging . But not trolling like that .


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Very cool! 
I've caught 2 saugeyes on one stickbait on the same cast a few years ago. Fish was actively spawning around me, I was throwing a super rouge and snapping it back very aggressively getting reaction bites from small males.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

2 on 1 is not that unique. now we have had 1 on 3 lues in past. now that shows effective stick baits. that one is so good, i want a couple more...


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

We had it happen in 2020. Kids first ever fish was a double. I thought he had a biggin on. Even though these weren't no small ones either.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Last year we caught 1 walleye that hit 2 bandits that were spaced out decently far apart on planer boards,
That was one HUNGRY fish! LOL


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

When you said a 1st I thought you ment the calm water in the pic. I ve had a hard time getting up there because of the wind and waves.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Harvey-those fish committing suicide! Must have been very aggressive or really liked that Bandit? What color is that custom Bandit? I like!!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sweet. Love it when a plan works


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

HookSet Harvey said:


> We had it happen in 2020. Kids first ever fish was a double. I thought he had a biggin on. Even though these weren't no small ones either.
> View attachment 486672


On a side note, that’s a cool looking bandit color. 
You gotta name for that one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

privateer said:


> 2 on 1 is not that unique. now we have had 1 on 3 lues in past. now that shows effective stick baits. that one is so good, i want a couple more...


I must suck at fishing because I’ve caught thousands of walleyes, 1 at a time and only once in my entire life have I caught a double-header with a walleye. Walleye/white bass on a crawler harness🙄


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Fishing story / memory of a lifetime! Love it!


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Have caught two on one lure a couple times but only once both were keepers. The other times it was 13 and smaller inchers. You want to have fun it’s not two on one lure but two on one pole get two angry kings. Have done that on a rigger one on the main and one on the slider!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

It was my buddy James Weston's version of Nascar. He used to paint alot of lures for highway bait and tackle. He got out of the game when the market flooded with painters. He did the best work and I sure miss his lures and having first dibs on em before hitting baitshops.


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

My 8 year old last season took rod kept telling me dad it's to heavy too heavy so I grab rod he wasnt kidding was heavy! Up came two 8lbers belly too belly perfect symmetry looked like a reflection !! Lol


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Too bad it wasn't just one walleye or you could have been "flirting" with the new state record!!!!


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Funny thing you said that when it first come up looked like on fish I screaming net!net!net!


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

One


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That would have been a rush!!!


----------



## troutmcallister (Jan 3, 2022)

Sure was lol!!


----------

